

I built this 'HN inspired' site. What do you think? - geekytenny
http://www.news.thejobhill.com

======
kgtm
It needs some polish: The tags should not be above the "tag" label. "Like"
should be on the left of the article title (similar to upvote here). The line
underneath the title should be vertically aligned with the title.

"Welcome" should not be there at all. To the left of "Join" might be a good
idea. Your moto should be under your logo, at the very least in the same area
(the header).

The drop-down of the search has a scrollbar even with no results.

Your overall color palette might need some tuning (too much darkness/contrast
for my taste).

Unfortunately your site broke half-way through, more when it comes back
online!

I hope you had fun building it, it's the most important part!

------
diocles
The first thing I spotted was that full domains weren't showing next to the
links, so for example, story 3 is currently:

    
    
      Hosni Mubarak has resigned (co.uk)
    

Showing just the last two sections of the domain is clearly unexpected
behaviour. :) The intention is clearly "TLD plus one more section", but not
all TLDs are as short as ".com".

This reminds me of the difficulties with cookie domain validation - Mozilla
actually contains a hardcoded list of top-level domains:
<https://wiki.mozilla.org/Public_Suffix_List>

So you could either copy that, or just show the domain in full.

~~~
geekytenny
You got me there. Plus i noticed that also. My solution was some crappy regex
thing. i obviously need to do better.

------
mike-cardwell
[http://www.news.thejobhill.com/ajax/tag_search.php?query=tes...](http://www.news.thejobhill.com/ajax/tag_search.php?query=test%22%3E%3Cimg%20src=https://encrypted.google.com/images/logos/ssl_logo_lg.gif%3E)

You seem to have rudimentary protection against XSS, but it's not complete.
You should escape properly. Backslashes aren't for escaping characters in html

~~~
geekytenny
Thanks mike. i always knew that could be a problem, but was a bit lax cos the
results didnt stay on the site. Have a look now anyways, the google logo
doesnt show anymore.

------
kqueue
Why not use HN src ?

<https://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/news.arc>

~~~
haecib
Result: <http://hubski.com/>

Creator of this site used source. Has some interesting features like the
ability to create frontpage loaded only with content from users you follow
(called hubs).

Friend of mine just put it together and is kind of continually working on it.
Not sure what he has planned entirely, but a good example of using HN src.

------
Flemlord
You should allow anonymous submissions until you build up a decent amount of
content. Change the green. Use only one font. All the text should be slightly
smaller.

Are you applying for the reddit job?

<http://blog.reddit.com/2010/08/reddit-is-hiring.html>

~~~
nyellin
I actually liked the green. Even though the color was slightly jarring, it
made the site a lot more memorable.

What didn't you like about it?

------
Mz
I really don't see the resemblance.

~~~
geekytenny
ok.. i probably was thinking aloud, but it was HN inspired!

~~~
Mz
You could change it from: _I built this 'almost' HN look-alike site. What do
you think_

To: _I built this HN-inspired site. What do you think?_

Maybe that would inspire a little more conversation.

------
sep
I'll take the opportunity to remind people about my Hebrew HN-like site:
<http://bitorama.com>

OP: care to share some info about the tech behind the scenes?

~~~
nyellin
Very cool. :)

I have been trying to become more involved in the Israeli high-tech scene.
bitorama just became a "Check Daily" tab.

------
090178
Is there a script ready anyone recommend for alike website as HN ? Got to
design one about another subject and do not code at all. ;-) Thanks for your
insights.

------
middlegeek
Looks good but the font is a little too big for me liking. I want to see more
on a page at a time.

However, great job getting it up and running!

------
geekytenny
Thanks guys. I want to say that this is my first project. It is a work in
progress and i hope to keep improving. Thanks again.

------
wybo
Looks garbled on FF 3.6 under Linux (tags are not aligned, items below title
bar start on a new line...)

~~~
geekytenny
Thanks. Funnily, i developed this running linux and a gecko browser. BTW what
is your screen size?

~~~
wybo
Small, 800 px wide, Asus EEE PC (may not be typical, but still a common
resolution)...

------
va1en0k
I was thinking about using a Bayesian filter to auto-assign tags after
training

~~~
geekytenny
Boy, that would be so cool

------
FJCruiser79
seems a bit garbled. also, the site renders awkwardly on an iPad. while I see
the connection with HN - barely - you've got a ways to go. keep at it though!

~~~
geekytenny
dont own an ipad. do u know an emulator for testing purposes?

------
k3dz
clicking on submit should redirect to sign in page.. right now it requires
clicking an additional link

~~~
geekytenny
fixed.

